# robs trailer hitch



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

just picked up some stuff for my trailer. whata great bunch of people that work there. great selection and great service. maybe i could save some money at some box store or maybe not. but i like supporting local business. especially when they EARN my business.:clap


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

I shopped at Robs for years, they're not nice people, they dont appreciate yor business, Try Rocky's

I have spent thousands of $ there over the years. Every year i would get new springs, what ever was needed, the last year i had them spruce up my trailer($375) they called me on my cell phone demanding i come back to pay fora $1.50 item they left off my bill..had enough of that red headed dude sneering at me for 10 years, and i told him . Ill say it again if ya want. To the guy who started this post...open your eyes!


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

oke I have never had anything but good experiences at Rob's.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

ya ill drive all the way out 9mile road to avoid him


----------

